# Newbie require some help



## soljah2k (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok, im looking for a router and I've notice that porter cable has the best product out. That just what I have gathered in the past cpl days. 

I was wanting a hobby shop/ dual purpose router in-case I decide to build me a cnc router table. 

At this moment Im looking at building a shop bench with several rolling tool boxes to fit under the bench. 

Can someone give me a hand or point me in the wright direction. 

And yes I have been using the search option on several sites. thanx in advance.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the router forums. 

Choosing a router is a difficult task. There are so many out there. The best advice I can give you is, see how they feel in your hands, is it comfortable, etc. For table work use only, I'd recommend to spend the $$ and get a 3hp. As for bases, I believe if you do some searching in these forums, you'll find it's about a 50/50 toss up between "fixed base" and "plunge base". I usually recommend getting a "combo", fixed and plunge base, this way you have the best of both worlds.
If price is a concern, take a look at this: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Power+Tools&sName=Routers+&+Laminate+Trimmers
Normally I don't push craftsman tools but, this router would make a great starter and all-around router. 

Hope this helps. I'm sure others will jump in and offer some great advice as well.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Read Mike's article "Sawdust Dreams" on choosing a router at:
http://blogs.routerforums.com/Mike/


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums soljah. What size CNC router are you thinking of building?


----------



## woodchip7 (May 21, 2007)

I'll agree with Hamlin. There are so many choices out there it makes your head spin. I have 3 routers. Don't remember the name of the plunge router but it was a Home Depot purchase many years ago. Other two are PCs. The big one, 3 1/4hp which is mounted in the RT and the other is a 1 1/4 hp. Best advise is go to the store and get your hands on as many as you can. I would suggest your local ww's store. You get more advise from those folks who are interested in your repeat business than you get from the box stores. I know when I lived in the Seattle area the local Woodcraft store was an excellent place to shop. They were alway willing to help even if they didn't sell you anything. When you decide which one best fits your needs you'll be happy with it. I know when I bought my big PC it was after I purchased the Freud. Didn't like it when I got it home and took it back and got the PC7518. Remember your the one who has to use it, not us. Good luck on your purchase and happy routin'.


----------

